
Why Google is set up perfectly to build an AI messaging app - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/3018272/opensource-subnet/why-google-is-set-up-perfectly-to-build-an-ai-messaging-app.html
======
stevep2007
The WSJ wrote about Google building a chaterbot app to compete with FB
Messenger, WeChat and WhatsApp. Everything that Google does will become
infused with its AI and deep-learning expertise transforming the Computer
Human Interface into a conversation between the human and the computer.

Google has one asset that no one else has to succeed in building a chatbot
that answers user questions, it huge data store of 18 years of Google
searches. With a little more polish to decide on the best answer, the chatbot
would be very good at answering peoples’ texted questions.

